# Another New Member - First Post



## AyrMan57 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello All, my name is Dean "AKA" AyrMan

I've been a life long gear-head and always loved anything mechanical. I've worked as a HVAC Technican / machanic for the last 38 years. Ive had the pleasure of working on and learning about just about every type equipment and system to be found in commercial and industrial buildings. Most would be surprised what a HVAC tech gets involved in.
I've always had general home workshop setup in the garage, now working on expanding a little. I've obtained a South Bend Heavy 10 lathe that I plan on restoring. I love old machinery and can't wait to get started. The hardest part has been making room for the new toy. That part almost done. Hope to be sharing some photos and asking many questions going forward. 

Thanks All,
Dean


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. This is a great place to get your feet wet & get advanced advice as well. The people here are very respectful, encouraging, knowledgeable, & willing to help.

Congratulations on the new to you machine. She's a beauty.


----------



## brino (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Dean,

Welcome to the site. It sounds like you will fit right here!
Congratulations on the "new" lathe.

-brino


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 11, 2015)

retired A/C mechanic, I have had my 11" rockwell lathe for about 15 years, and the Burke Millrite mill. Just sold the Burke and got an old bridgeport with the J head and just started the Dro install on the mill x is up and running.  Air Conditioning in California is nothing like it was when I first started.


----------



## AyrMan57 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

I bet Ed and I could sure share some great air conditioning story's from the good old' days before anyone knew what ozone was. 
Series 1 Bridgeport j head is also on my wish list. I have a spot all picked out for it, some remodeling and new door install required though. I owe my wife a kitchen remodel first, planing that this spring to stay out of the dog house..

Nice hearing from all you.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 12, 2015)

last year spent 4 month remodeling the kitchen, laundry, 2 bathrooms and bedroom and everyday she is reminded of all the work I did last year. Maybe next year the outside of the house. long over due. Y axis installed today and maybe the Zee axis tomorrow.  Make her happy and she will make your life happy


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 12, 2015)

AyrMan57 said:


> Hello All, my name is Dean "AKA" AyrMan
> 
> I've been a life long gear-head and always loved anything mechanical. I've worked as a HVAC Technican / machanic for the last 38 years. Ive had the pleasure of working on and learning about just about every type equipment and system to be found in commercial and industrial buildings. Most would be surprised what a HVAC tech gets involved in.
> I've always had general home workshop setup in the garage, now working on expanding a little. I've obtained a South Bend Heavy 10 lathe that I plan on restoring. I love old machinery and can't wait to get started. The hardest part has been making room for the new toy. That part almost done. Hope to be sharing some photos and asking many questions going forward.
> ...



Welcome to the Group.  Have any questions feel free to post or jump in with a reply.  There are no dumb questions only those not asked.

Bill


----------



## dlane (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Dean
I restored my 10L last year turned out real nice , if you get the refurbish book and felt kit from eBay 
It will be a rewarding project. My biggest problem with the restore was taper attachment parts , you won't have to worry about that and that's probably good. 
I'm down the road from you a bit pm me if you need any help with it.


----------



## AyrMan57 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks guys,
Defiantly getting that eBay felt kit and instructions, had my eye on as well. Been picking up a few accessorys and parts as they come up, mostly on eBay. My tail stock was missing the quill, I bought a complete tail stock with a good quill, newer style without the oil dauber. I kinda like the older style better not sure if quills are interchangeable haven't tried it yet. 
The other big item missing is pedestal door for the primary under drive belt access. I've seen a few come up for 13 and 16  inch SBL , so fare none for mine. I'll probably end up just making one. 
Hoping to get started after New Years. 

Dean


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2015)

Your now on the best site ,with all the help you will need to get your new lathe and soon to be more machinery. The lathe is just the bait you bit now your hooked. Welcome to you and good luck in machine shop endevers. We're here to help just hollar .


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Dean,
Welcome to the HM. Looking forward to seeing your new machine in action.


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> last year spent 4 month remodeling the kitchen, laundry, 2 bathrooms and bedroom and everyday she is reminded of all the work I did last year. Maybe next year the outside of the house. long over due. Y axis installed today and maybe the Zee axis tomorrow.  Make her happy and she will make your life happy


My wife and I came to an agreement, we just divided the house up. I got the inside and she got the outside. We have not talked in a couple of years, I've never been happier 

Welcome Dean to the forum, you will love it here...


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your new lathe. The comments about help and sharing experiences are true, I know from experience. This is a good place and as previously said "there are no stupid questions", it has always been a "learning place" for me.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

